# Sexts to turn hubby on



## SierraRenee (Sep 8, 2014)

I sexted my husband while he was at work and his response was "OK". How would that make you feel?


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

SierraRenee said:


> I sexted my husband while he was at work and his response was "OK". How would that make you feel?


Depends on the current status of the relationship.

For example, I have a great marriage and sex life with my wife. If she was to text me that, I would probably reply with something similar.

BUT, if there was lack of sex, tons of marriage issues and my wife was to text me that.......you would either get nothing back or "OK" like your husband sent you.

Cause under those circumstances that would be WEIRD.


----------



## SierraRenee (Sep 8, 2014)

I am HD and he is somewhere in the middle. I feel he likes when I initiate sexually, but likes to hide how turned on it makes him. Sometimes I feel he is trying to mess with me. We have sex usually every other night.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds like me. I'm not particularly verbal when it comes to sexual banter. Sexting has NO appeal. I'd be awful at phone sex and dirty talk, too.


----------



## tryagain13 (Sep 15, 2014)

I did the same thing recently....sexted him while he was at work. His stupid reply was "Me likey!" Worst. Response. Ever. We laughed about it later....turns out he was just busy and didn't want to "respond" (literally) by getting into it with me. Some people tend to compartmentalize and if your husband was focused at work, maybe he just couldn't go there.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

It's a bit of a bummer but I can relate. 

It's not that my spouse doesn't enjoy the attention, he does. But he couldn't sext me from work if his life depended on it. He is very hyper focused with some things. When he's at work, he's in work mode and very A-type personality that way. It takes him a minute to decompress and switch off from work to home. So my text caught him off guard.

He told me that he liked my message but after I sent it, he sat there for fifteen minutes trying to think of something to say to play along but couldn't. Everything he tried to write he kept deleting because he felt stupid or creepy lol. So he just sent me "'K,  (smiley face)". Then right after hitting send regretted that because he felt like that was even worse and he felt like a [email protected]

I did find it mind boggling and admit, took it personally at first, given that he's high drive and really adventurous in the bedroom and uninhibited in many ways and flirty at home. But I know how he is when he's working and it put him on the spot... If we're away from each other for a week or so and he's at home, relaxed and decompressed from work it is a different story lol.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, H is at work and might actually be working. His brain is somewhere else more than likely.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

tryagain13 said:


> I did the same thing recently....sexted him while he was at work. His stupid reply was *"Me likey!"* Worst. Response. Ever.


:lol: :rofl: 

OMG, I am dying! 

Now I bet this is why my guy could not write me back. I bet that was one of his deleted third or fourth drafts. That is such a turn off ROFL. :rofl:


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

SierraRenee said:


> I sexted my husband while he was at work and his response was "OK". How would that make you feel?


It would make me feel the way it always feels when it's happened to me in the past, which is why I don't do it anymore.


----------



## SierraRenee (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm sure he was just busy at work and couldn't think of anything to text back. I'll probably not try sexting while he's working again. It's just so fun and exciting 😊


----------



## SierraRenee (Sep 8, 2014)

tryagain13 said:


> I did the same thing recently....sexted him while he was at work. His stupid reply was "Me likey!" Worst. Response. Ever. We laughed about it later....turns out he was just busy and didn't want to "respond" (literally) by getting into it with me. Some people tend to compartmentalize and if your husband was focused at work, maybe he just couldn't go there.



I can completely relate to your turn off


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

SierraRenee said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I'm sure he was just busy at work and couldn't think of anything to text back. I'll probably not try sexting while he's working again. It's just so fun and exciting &#55357;&#56842;


Oh no...keep on sexting. I enjoy it when my W sexts. It is fun and exciting. It builds anticipation for the nights activities in the bedroom. It was a activity I had to wrap my head around before really getting into it.


----------



## tryagain13 (Sep 15, 2014)

SierraRenee said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I'm sure he was just busy at work and couldn't think of anything to text back. I'll probably not try sexting while he's working again. It's just so fun and exciting &#55357;&#56842;


IT IS FUN AND EXCITING! Maybe this....tell him how much you love it but you know he's super busy and focused and don't want to distract him at an inopportune time. Tell him, if the mood ever takes him, to PLEASE sext you (he initiates) and you will respond in kind.


----------



## ILuvTheDesserts (Aug 29, 2014)

SierraRenee said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I'm sure he was just busy at work and couldn't think of anything to text back. I'll probably not try sexting while he's working again. It's just so fun and exciting 😊


First and foremost you're a wonderful wife for taking the time to share your thoughts with your husband. If I got a sexy text from my wife and was busy I wouldn't text back an " okay " but would probably wait until I did have the time to reply back with a more appropriate response ? 

A response with thought and some naughtiness would be much more deserving in my opinion ?


----------



## tryagain13 (Sep 15, 2014)

ILuvTheDesserts said:


> First and foremost you're a wonderful wife for taking the time to share your thoughts with your husband. If I got a sexy text from my wife and was busy I wouldn't text back an " okay " but would probably wait until I did have the time to reply back with a more appropriate response ?
> 
> A response with thought and some naughtiness would be much more deserving in my opinion ?


I not only clicked "like" to this response, I'm taking the time to type out "I liked this response!!!" :smthumbup:


----------



## SierraRenee (Sep 8, 2014)

IT IS FUN AND EXCITING! Maybe this....tell him how much you love it but you know he's super busy and focused and don't want to distract him at an inopportune time. Tell him, if the mood ever takes him, to PLEASE sext you (he initiates) and you will respond in kind.

Try again, great idea. I think I will try again and let him initiate.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

I've sexted my wife before, usually telling VERY descriptive things I'd like to do to her. I usually do it a sentence at a time. It got a lite too carried away once and she texts me back STOP NOW!!!!! Turns out she got extremy turned on and her panties all wet in a staff meeting at work. OPPS,my bad

The sex that night was AWSOME though.

She never sexts me though :-(

Ray
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

My wife has never 'sexted' me but thats because she has zero interest in sex anyway.

But I can imagine that receiving an erotic/sexy text from your spouse when you least expect it must be a real turn on!

I am one of those guys who if someone makes the effort to to text me then I feel that I need to 'return' the 'effort' by taking time to write a proper response....if the OP was my wife;
'honey sorry I didn't reply earlier, I was in a meeting with the chairman! And your text gave me a raging hard on! You're in trouble when I get home ;-)

Or something similar! I would love to receive erotic texts.... Sadly they didnt exist when I was dating a 'normal' girl....


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

SierraRenee said:


> I sexted my husband while he was at work and his response was "OK". How would that make you feel?


OP you are not alone.

One time I was trying to get something going by text. I was reminiscing about a particularly good session a couple of nights before and his was response was "Good times". 

Yep, real sexy.

I've tried a couple of other times too and they just fizzle out. I don't think sexting is my husband's thing.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

SierraRenee said:


> I sexted my husband while he was at work and his response was "OK". How would that make you feel?


sounds just like my wife! 
I have sent he sexy texts, sexy music videos, suggestive suggestions. at most i get back a one to four work text saying something with no thought behind it.

i have given up on that subtle teasing stuff. I am now a lot more direct about my needs.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening yeswecan
when I get a naughty message from my wife at work, my productivity decreases dramatically for a while 

Not to worry though, airliners are pretty automated these days.....



Yeswecan said:


> Well, H is at work and might actually be working. His brain is somewhere else more than likely.


----------



## JASON56 (Aug 28, 2014)

excuse me but what is Sexts mean..


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Your husband is selfish. Sorry but how long does it take to give a short but sexy reply?

Might be time to have a little talk about what you want out of sexting. Trust me I have BTDT and while it is all very sexy for the person that gets off on sexting it can be difficult for the other person. In my life I am a big lover of sexting, we will on occasion (due to travel or commitments) have to resort to sexting to the point of mutual DIY but I love this anyway so it is a win.

But Mr H is not as into sexting as I am , mainly because like some of the pp's have said some people are just too focused on work during the day. OK that is fair enough but as the initiator of this it is up to you OP to set the rules/expectations. Here we have an understanding that a non reply means the other is busy but there is always a reply a little later. Personally I would rather wait 3 hours for a decent reply than to get a half hearted "OK" sooner. 

I had to let Mr H know how important sexting is to me, it keeps me going during the day and I like the naughty aspect of it. Maybe let your partner know that it is an important part of sexual communication, it is fun but needs to be taken seriously.


----------



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Re: Sexts to turn hubby on*



Yeswecan said:


> Well, H is at work and might actually be working. His brain is somewhere else more than likely.


I don't know why, but when I read this. I read it as rap.


----------



## sunhunter (Sep 4, 2013)

I send my W a text that was a voucher for receiving oral sex anyway she wanted to untill she'd reach cloud 9. My W replied: you ain't very busy if you have time to text me. 

That was the last time i sexted her something.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

When I started sexting my H I got luke warm replies too. When I started sending him naughty selfies on his business trips and got no replies the hurt lasted for a LONG time! We talked it out and a few months later I resent the naughty selfies as a do over. His reply this time was much better.

Yesterday I sent him a text telling him I had masturbated 3 times that morning. He listened to it on his car steroids system while driving in rush hour traffic in the rain. When he walked in the door he had this big grin, looked me up and down and said, "I hope you're not too sore you poor baby... Hell yes I got your text!" He's getting really good at replies!


----------



## helpthisguy86 (Jan 14, 2014)

I only received 1 sext ever and it made me feel very uncomfortable...


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

JASON56 said:


> excuse me but what is Sexts mean..


Sex + text. Like phone sex but texting. 



Anon Pink said:


> When I started sexting my H I got luke warm replies too. When I started sending him naughty selfies on his business trips and got no replies the hurt lasted for a LONG time! We talked it out and a few months later I resent the naughty selfies as a do over. His reply this time was much better.
> 
> Yesterday I sent him a text telling him I had masturbated 3 times that morning. He listened to it on his car steroids system while driving in rush hour traffic in the rain. When he walked in the door he had this big grin, looked me up and down and said, "I hope you're not too sore you poor baby... Hell yes I got your text!" He's getting really good at replies!


That's awesome. I love that you were willing to do a do-over. You are a lot more mature than me. Sounds like it worked out. Good story. Maybe I'll try again... maybe.


----------



## dazedandconfuzed80 (Sep 29, 2014)

My hubby would have to work for it if he wanted sexts again after a response like that.


----------



## JASON56 (Aug 28, 2014)

3 times,in such a short time period , not sure that could happen, but as long as he thinks so, that's most important.





Anon Pink said:


> When I started sexting my H I got luke warm replies too. When I started sending him naughty selfies on his business trips and got no replies the hurt lasted for a LONG time! We talked it out and a few months later I resent the naughty selfies as a do over. His reply this time was much better.
> 
> Yesterday I sent him a text telling him I had masturbated 3 times that morning. He listened to it on his car steroids system while driving in rush hour traffic in the rain. When he walked in the door he had this big grin, looked me up and down and said, "I hope you're not too sore you poor baby... Hell yes I got your text!" He's getting really good at replies!


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

JASON56 said:


> 3 times,in such a short time period , not sure that could happen, but as long as he thinks so, that's most important.


LMAO! Wut?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Want to have fun? While at the office or in public sexting your W or H use the talk to text function on your phone. Watch the eyebrows raise as you describe what you are going to do to your spouse when they get home. &#55357;&#56842;. Hit the send button.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Re: Sexts to turn hubby on*



JASON56 said:


> 3 times,in such a short time period , not sure that could happen, but as long as he thinks so, that's most important.


Lol of course it can. I manage 3 times in one sitting with my partner.


----------



## JASON56 (Aug 28, 2014)

with a partner possible, but all alone...i just don't get it.....why not wait for the real thing.




Cleigh said:


> Lol of course it can. I manage 3 times in one sitting with my partner.


----------



## Rooster2014 (Aug 23, 2014)

Rayloveshiswife said:


> I've sexted my wife before, usually telling VERY descriptive things I'd like to do to her. I usually do it a sentence at a time. It got a lite too carried away once and she texts me back STOP NOW!!!!! Turns out she got extremy turned on and her panties all wet in a staff meeting at work. OPPS,my bad
> 
> The sex that night was AWSOME though.
> 
> ...


Mine has done the same at times. STOP. PLEASE STOP. Loved it


----------



## ILuvTheDesserts (Aug 29, 2014)

I've tried numerous times texting something naughty to my wife however havent had much luck.

That is until one day recently I texted her if she wanted to go shopping that Saturday and long and behold we were intimate that evening after a week without any :scratchhead: !?!?!?


----------

